# Displacement of 1-Test Cyp and Sus 250



## Oc rydah (Jan 29, 2018)

Anyone know the displacememt of 1-test cyp and also Sus 250? 
I've never brewed Sus 250 but I have brewed 1-test cyp along time ago and forgot the displacement.


----------



## ALLEX (Feb 6, 2018)

Why do you need to know displacement?


----------



## Oc rydah (Feb 11, 2018)

ALLEX said:


> Why do you need to know displacement?



Im homebrewing. I use the steroid powder calculator. Every raw has different dislacement. The typical displacement is .85 but i just want to be spot on. Never brewed sus powder but i have brewes 1 test cyp years ago and forgot the diplacement.


----------



## Steelex (Feb 11, 2018)

The displacement doesn't matter. All that matters is the amount of hormone and the total volume of finished product.


----------



## ALLEX (Mar 4, 2018)

Oc rydah said:


> Im homebrewing. I use the steroid powder calculator. Every raw has different dislacement. The typical displacement is .85 but i just want to be spot on. Never brewed sus powder but i have brewes 1 test cyp years ago and forgot the diplacement.



You don't need any of that. 

You weight your powder, measure your solvents and top it off with your carrier to final volume. That's it. 

Displacement is BS.


----------



## Kinetix (Jul 23, 2018)

displacement would be best to use the denseness of the heaviest hormone of test you are using what is the longest ester of test in the sust blend?


----------



## anabolicraw (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes, just need to weigh out the raw and measure the solvents and finally add the carrier oil up to the total volume of the injection oil you expect to get after the raw dissolves in the solvents absolutely. It is a simple and direct way.


----------



## meterman5 (Jul 29, 2018)

anabolicraw said:


> Yes, just need to weigh out the raw and measure the solvents and finally add the carrier oil up to the total volume of the injection oil you expect to get after the raw dissolves in the solvents absolutely. It is a simple and direct way.




Agreed this is the simple and best way. The powder calculator is helpful but do it a 20-30 times and anymore you can do all the math with a simple calculator.


----------

